# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Chris Cormier - 1996 German Grand Prix Finals VIDEO

## 1981

Chris Cormier - 1996 German Grand Prix Finals

Chris looks good here. Everything just flows together.

----------

